# London Mayday - Suited and Booted with the Hijackers



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello,

After a workshop we held at Reclaim The Future, we realised that there was a fair demand for a different type of mayday than an anarchist block on a march.  We're not trying to tread on toes, but hell there's always room for more trouble on Mayday. So if you fancy something a bit more varied, come and play...

Bristly Pioneer  


MAYDAY 2007 – Suited and Booted
We want to relaunch the Mayday protests with a new spirit and new tactics.







*Why are we protesting on Mayday?*
Because our current system is unsustainable and the chase for corporate profit is ruining our lives and our planet. The Haymarket Martyrs died in 1886 protesting for an eight hour day, a 9-5. When was the last time anyone worked one of those? Climate change is coming whether we like it or not, business is going to have to change and people are going to have to learn to share. We need to take back control of our lives and we are going to have to turn the social rules upside down.

The press, police and government have been able to scare off, contain and criminalise, us and our tactics with increasing efficiency, since Mayday was switched from a simple A-B workers march. This has caused the protests on Mayday to gradually dwindle in numbers and vibrancy over the last few years, culminating in a return to state authorised marching last year. 

We have decided to see if we can inject a bit of life into this dwindling day of protest and celebration, we don’t want to march from A-B.

We have a plan, it’s as raucous as our Circle Line Parties, its as well dressed as our Midnight Cricket Matches and it’s as down right cheeky as our Guerilla Benching. We would like you to join us, and kick Mayday back into the calendar with a bright colourful bang!

We are going to be hosting a party right in the heart of the Corporate Financial Centres of London. To pull it off we will need secret agent cunning, disguise, inventiveness, stealth equipment and more. 

We can’t let the cat out of the bag just yet, however here are a few details. Firstly, in order to get past the police, you will need to get an outfit together, we are all going to be disguised as city workers. When we say disguised as city workers, we mean it. NOT DRESSED AS PROTESTORS WITH T-SHIRT, TRAINERS AND A SUIT, it’s time to pull your finger out and realise that your individuality isn’t challenged with a bit of dressing up.






Please see our guide for details.

There is going to be music, there is going to be singing and dancing. We need people to bring instruments, hidden in briefcases and suitcases, we need people to bring radios, we need people to bring drinks, cakes and smiles to share. We need people to bring what they hope to find. 

We are planning all manner of cunning things, including a singalonga with Jarvis himself, because “Cunts are still running the world”. But we can’t plan everything, we are not your boss, and don’t want to be, so start planning your own actions and events, get your thinking caps on and lets relight the mayday torch.

More details are coming soon, but for now, spread the word, get excited and get an outfit sorted.

Space Hijackers … Over and Out.
http://www.spacehijackers.org


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 9, 2007)

i cannae wait to see what ou've got planned now!


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 9, 2007)

> We want to relaunch the Mayday protests with a new spirit and new tactics.


So why aren't you doing anything different to what's been done before then?


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 9, 2007)

well for a start if everyone is dressed in suits, in a space full of corporate workers, it is going to be very hard.  If not impossible for the police to pin us down.

If they try to kettle us, (or bubble as I think it's now known), like they have on previous Maydays.  They are going to find themselves coralling dozens of legitimate suits in the process! Meaning chaos for police handling of the situation.  

Imagine the Thomas Crown Affair but with activists.


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 9, 2007)

I can see where you're coming from, but I'd probably be a bit more sympathetic to all this if there wasn't this weird separation being placed between "activists" (who only wear suits to fuck with The Man's head) and "corporate workers" (who are obviously in central London in suits on a week day because they enjoy working).


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 9, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> More details are coming soon, but for now, spread the word, get excited and get an outfit sorted.
> 
> ...




the space hijackers have got shares in a suit hire shop its all a con!


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 9, 2007)

Outfit sorted, and looking forward very much to getting horizontal with Space Hijackers 

It's my favourite position


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 9, 2007)

I have just spent many enjoyable minutes browsing their site.  More power to them and their briefcases full of secret things.  I would love to have seen a Circle Line party.


----------



## nosos (Apr 9, 2007)

<no point>


----------



## yokerist (Apr 10, 2007)

Well Im tempted to say boing boing boing. . . ..

But really suits and boots in the City????

Wonderfully irreverent thats for sure!!

or do did I say irrelevent. . . . .


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 10, 2007)

What if the city gents get to hear of this and decide to have a 'dress down' day to expose the imposters.  If it was a Friday this could happen in any case - I haven't checked the calendar.

If anyone wants a cheap suit I suppose they could approach the Royal Navy who might have about 15 surplus to requirements at the moment.


----------



## yield (Apr 10, 2007)

yokerist said:
			
		

> Well Im tempted to say boing boing boing. . . ..
> 
> But really suits and boots in the City????
> 
> ...



Who cares if it's irreverent, the idea is to have fun.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2007)

I will have to buy a suit then!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2007)

The shoes are the dead giveaway. Business types usually drop a couple of hundred bucks on a pair of shoes.

You can borrow your brother's suit, but the shoes probably won't fit. The cops will just have to look down.


----------



## Thora (Apr 10, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> So why aren't you doing anything different to what's been done before then?


Change the record love!  Surely even you must be bored of yourself by now?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The shoes are the dead giveaway. Business types usually drop a couple of hundred bucks on a pair of shoes.
> 
> You can borrow your brother's suit, but the shoes probably won't fit. The cops will just have to look down.




My shoes are hand made in England, the best cobblers of the world thank you!


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 10, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> I can see where you're coming from, but I'd probably be a bit more sympathetic to all this if there wasn't this weird separation being placed between "activists" (who only wear suits to fuck with The Man's head) and "corporate workers" (who are obviously in central London in suits on a week day because they enjoy working).



I think, to be honest that's part of the plan.  We're trying to get away from a Them Vs Us point of view.  Were going to try and embrace the beast, and promote this via MySpace, Office email forwards, party mailing lists, and everything else, so hopefully it won't just be activists who come along to play.

It's partially about saying that we are all getting shafted by "the man", so let's get together and see if we can shake things up a bit. That campaigning for workers rights isn't just done by unemployed troublemakers, and that we are all going to be affected by climate change, so let's start working together. Business is going to have to change, as are we all.

Taking on the 8 hour day theme, i think the plan is to kick off at 5pm (when we should all finish work).  Then encouraging a party, socialising and play in a space which is usually so rigid and formal.


----------



## pdxm (Apr 10, 2007)

I see a tiny flaw in this cunning plan.... It's complete bollocks!

1) Your average city suit doesn't come from primark
2) Your average businessperson doesn't have multi-coloured hair and has generally applied shampoo in the past week or so
3) They tend not to smoke endless roll-ups
4) They don't walk to work behind some crap samba band
5) They tend to be at WORK by 9am


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 10, 2007)

pdxm said:
			
		

> I see a tiny flaw in this cunning plan.... It's complete bollocks!
> 
> 1) Your average city suit doesn't come from primark
> 2) Your average businessperson doesn't have multi-coloured hair and has generally applied shampoo in the past week or so
> ...




The above poster is yer typical obnoxious ruddy faced copper


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 10, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> I think, to be honest that's part of the plan.  We're trying to get away from a Them Vs Us point of view.  Were going to try and embrace the beast, and promote this via MySpace, Office email forwards, party mailing lists, and everything else, so hopefully it won't just be activists who come along to play.
> 
> It's partially about saying that we are all getting shafted by "the man", so let's get together and see if we can shake things up a bit. That campaigning for workers rights isn't just done by unemployed troublemakers, and that we are all going to be affected by climate change, so let's start working together. Business is going to have to change, as are we all.
> 
> Taking on the 8 hour day theme, i think the plan is to kick off at 5pm (when we should all finish work).  Then encouraging a party, socialising and play in a space which is usually so rigid and formal.


Ah, I see where you're coming from.  I still think you'll look bloody daft though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> Imagine the Thomas Crown Affair but with activists.



Now that is a good pitch!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The shoes are the dead giveaway. Business types usually drop a couple of hundred bucks on a pair of shoes.
> 
> You can borrow your brother's suit, but the shoes probably won't fit. The cops will just have to look down.



But a lot of people working in the city - admin people etc - aren't necessarily earning that high salaries...


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 10, 2007)

pdxm said:
			
		

> I see a tiny flaw in this cunning plan.... It's complete bollocks!
> 
> 1) Your average city suit doesn't come from primark
> 2) Your average businessperson doesn't have multi-coloured hair and has generally applied shampoo in the past week or so
> ...



Not every activist is a multicoloured hair, roll up smoking job shy soap dodger .  90% of the people I know coming are activists with jobs, suits and look fairly regular, and who've booked holiday for the day. They are going to manage to fit it quite nicely. Music isn't going to be just Samba (although hopefully we will manage to smuggle some in) and it's going to be kicking off late enough that even if you are working, you can bunk off a bit early to come and play.

You've got to think outside of the box man!


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 10, 2007)

pdxm said:
			
		

> 5) They tend to be at WORK by 9am



...and the filth have _such_ a reputation for hard work  

Get a proper job then you can start lecturing others sunshine.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 10, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> I think, to be honest that's part of the plan.  We're trying to get away from a Them Vs Us point of view.  Were going to try and embrace the beast, and promote this via MySpace, Office email forwards, party mailing lists, and everything else, so hopefully it won't just be activists who come along to play.
> 
> It's partially about saying that we are all getting shafted by "the man", so let's get together and see if we can shake things up a bit. That campaigning for workers rights isn't just done by unemployed troublemakers, and that we are all going to be affected by climate change, so let's start working together. Business is going to have to change, as are we all.
> 
> Taking on the 8 hour day theme, i think *the plan is to kick off at 5pm* (when we should all finish work).  Then encouraging a party, socialising and play in a space which is usually so rigid and formal.


in that case it doesn't interfere with anyone else's event so fair play 
go to London Mayday first, wear a suit to that - i have 

Nothing wrong with suits


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Ah, I see where you're coming from.  I still think you'll look bloody daft though



Whats the alternative? Marching with a load of stalin worshippers?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Volt said:
			
		

> Change the record love!  Surely even you must be bored of yourself by now?


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 10, 2007)

pdxm said:
			
		

> I see a tiny flaw in this cunning plan.... It's complete bollocks!
> 
> 1) Your average city suit doesn't come from primark
> 2) Your average businessperson doesn't have multi-coloured hair and has generally applied shampoo in the past week or so
> ...




if only the real police were as thick as you, it would make our lives so much easily.  sadly you're no more a copper than i am.  unless of course dressing up and wanking over the idea of beating up lefties makes you a copper.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 10, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Whats the alternative? Marching with a load of stalin worshippers?


thye are perhaps equally useless. However one aims to have a playful take on the ritualised cat and mouse game between 'protestor' and police officer and one aims to put anarchism or socialism across to potentially interested  parties.

Both events could have the same effect - to get people interested in anarchism or socialism and the cause and effects of inequality. Its just a matter of approach and its up to you, the discerning communist to decide which you prefer.

furthermore, marching with stalinists doesn't clash with dress-up day do you can do bothe


----------



## 8ball (Apr 10, 2007)

<checks diary>


----------



## zygote (Apr 10, 2007)

The only suit I own is silver so I guess I'll have to dust off my 'court' attire.

(and hope I won't need it again a few days later)


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2007)

This would appear to be the plan for the day then


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 11, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Whats the alternative? Marching with a load of stalin worshippers?


Well, we're opening a social centre in Liverpool that day, which is nice 

I don't know what it's like in London, but surely a few mental Leninists aren't a good reason to totally abandon a perfectly good opportunity to get a good public presence out and distribute some prop?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> But a lot of people working in the city - admin people etc - aren't necessarily earning that high salaries...



No, but they usually shell out for a good pair of shoes, in order to fit in.


----------



## yokerist (Apr 11, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> I think, to be honest that's part of the plan.  We're trying to get away from a Them Vs Us point of view.  Were going to try and embrace the beast, and promote this via MySpace, Office email forwards, party mailing lists, and everything else, so hopefully it won't just be activists who come along to play.
> 
> It's partially about saying that we are all getting shafted by "the man", so let's get together and see if we can shake things up a bit. That campaigning for workers rights isn't just done by unemployed troublemakers, and that we are all going to be affected by climate change, so let's start working together. Business is going to have to change, as are we all.
> 
> Taking on the 8 hour day theme, i think the plan is to kick off at 5pm (when we should all finish work).  Then encouraging a party, socialising and play in a space which is usually so rigid and formal.



So this the relaunch of Mayday?? You wanna go and frolick about and have a laugh with city workers?

Is this fresh and exciting critical anti capitalism???

Shit sorry is this the K Hole thread????


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 12, 2007)

well we want to go a frolick around and have a laugh whilst taking the piss out of authority figures and not playing but the rules.  These are all things that have made mayday, mayday, for several centuries.

Joining in with that is a promotion of respect for the rights of workers, and our environment. As you know Mayday has been linked with social struggles for over a hundred years.

If we can encourage city workers to come and play, bunk off work and join us in turning the place upside down, then in my opinion, all the better.  If we can encourage them to make a spectacle of themselves in public, then there is already a chip in their armour.  It's something that Mayday has been lacking for the last few years, playing and a sense of humour.

If we can turn it into more than a bunch of angry activists squaring off against the police, so that the daily mail can get their riot porn photo's then that has to be worth it.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 13, 2007)

There is now a pdf invite for people to email out, or print out here:

http://www.spacehijackers.org/mayday07/invite.pdf

A secret band is going to be coming along, and we are in talks with a radio station to help us with our dispersed sound system.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 13, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> It's something that Mayday has been lacking for the last few years, playing and a sense of humour.


was your last years action not funny then?


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 13, 2007)

Well I think so, but I get the impression that people have always tended to view our actions as a bit of an oddity stuck on the side of "real mayday".  So we try and encourage a bit of humour from the sidelines.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 13, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The shoes are the dead giveaway. Business types usually drop a couple of hundred bucks on a pair of shoes.
> 
> You can borrow your brother's suit, but the shoes probably won't fit. The cops will just have to look down.



No, cos there's city workers and city workers. They may all wear suits but whilst many are on shit loads some are like Bradly in Eastenders - office juniors.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 13, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> thye are perhaps equally useless. However one aims to have a playful take on the ritualised cat and mouse game between 'protestor' and police officer and one aims to put anarchism or socialism across to potentially interested  parties.
> 
> Both events could have the same effect - to get people interested in anarchism or socialism and the cause and effects of inequality. Its just a matter of approach and its up to you, the discerning communist to decide which you prefer.
> 
> furthermore, marching with stalinists doesn't clash with dress-up day do you can do bothe



What? Aren't they both on May Day - 1st May? Anyway the Stalinists will be a minority on the march. eta Oh I see it's 5pm so doesn't clash with the march. 

Don't forget striking Civil Servants and cleaners protesting shite pay will be on the streets this year too.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Don't forget striking Civil Servants and cleaners protesting shite pay will be on the streets this year too.


cool - do they have suits?


----------



## gabi (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey kids - i work in the city - dont wear a suit tho, none of my colleagues do either. dont let that get in the way of ya predjudiced generalizations tho! go n blow £200 on saville row...

this gets done every year by the way, outside liverpool st station. not sure if its your lot - bunch of 'protestors' dressed in suits being ker-azzee...

i normally amble down to have my lunch and watch, but its generally a letdown, none of the 'suits' even bother to get off their blackberries long enough to notice.


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2007)

wanker


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 14, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> go n blow £200 on saville row...



Have you ever been to saville row??  you might get a shirt or tie for that.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 14, 2007)

what gives you the right to claim you are relaunching mayday, have you liaised with any other groups, are you having open meetings, has consensus been reached within the anarchist movement for this relaunch, and if so why the snide remarks about the tuc march

how do people get involved in the organisation, is this an anarchist event or just a load of top down art school bollocks done in the hope you can get your names in the papers

do you have a plan if 500 people turn up and it kicks off, have you got legal support, medics on hand, plans to resist the police, are you going to be taking genuine direct action or just prancing about on the pavement like a bunch of christians

are you actually capable of organising an event like this, or will it just be an embarrassing bunch of muppets entertaining the bankers and making fools of themselves

just askin'


----------



## Thora (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, do you have medics or what BP??

If there's no medics then I'm not going.


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> wanker



grow up - or fuckin graduate. one or the other.


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2007)

smokedout said:
			
		

> what gives you the right to claim you are relaunching mayday, have you liaised with any other groups, are you having open meetings, has consensus been reached within the anarchist movement for this relaunch, and if so why the snide remarks about the tuc march
> 
> how do people get involved in the organisation, is this an anarchist event or just a load of top down art school bollocks done in the hope you can get your names in the papers
> 
> ...



from what ive seen medics aint exactly required...  this lots not exactly gonna be taking roy and troy from the barclays trading floor. from someone who works in the city and sincerely hates a lot of what goes on there, i wish some mutha would actually rip the pink shirts off their perma-tanned chests... but it just dont work like that, pragmatically. pfft..

i make my living there... i draw pictures for their use (im a g designer there)... judge me as u will, but fuck - adolosecent shit like this makes a laughing stock of you all amongst anybody who actually has the power to change anything. do what u will tho! 

ill carry on filling the ears of those that can change some shit with what i believe can/could/should be changed. so fuck off treelover. u have no fucking idea, believe me.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 15, 2007)

I think Gabi should lay off the coke.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2007)

Seconded.


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2007)

Hehe... Bless... if only...


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2007)

I seriously wish u guys all the luck in the world on this, but fuck - ive been workin there about 3 years and this is NOT original. unless u have something up ya sleeve... ? 

ill wait n see... i hope ya do... it takes a lot to get these assholes out of their torpor...


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> I seriously wish u guys all the luck in the world on this, but fuck - ive been workin there about 3 years and this is NOT original. unless u have something up ya sleeve... ?



I'm gonna sneak into the Commodities Exchange and buy titanium when their backs are turned


----------



## nosos (Apr 15, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> dont let that get in the way of ya predjudiced generalizations tho!


Stop racism against city workers!


----------



## nosos (Apr 15, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> ill carry on filling the ears of those that can change some shit with what i believe can/could/should be changed. so fuck off treelover. u have no fucking idea, believe me.


Gabi - changing the city from the inside, one man at a time.


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2007)

er, KE are you referring to me, i have no interest in this, been there, done it, but snidey remarks from G are no help


 seconded


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 15, 2007)

smokedout said:
			
		

> what gives you the right to claim you are relaunching mayday, have you liaised with any other groups, are you having open meetings, has consensus been reached within the anarchist movement for this relaunch, and if so why the snide remarks about the tuc march
> 
> how do people get involved in the organisation, is this an anarchist event or just a load of top down art school bollocks done in the hope you can get your names in the papers
> 
> ...



We said were relaunching mayday, because that's what we do every year, to try and liven up proceedings a bit.  Except for last year when we held a (tongue in cheek) police victory party at the Bank Of England.  As for the TUC march, each to their own, but I know I'm tired of marching, and much prefer to dance.

It's not a top down thing at all, our group is open for anyone to join, so long as they have secret agent skills. Plans are come up with on our boards, and at our monthly meetings.  We even held an open planning session at Reclaim The Future. "Relaunching the Mayday Brand"  
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2007/04/366791.html

If 500 people turn up, then ace! We've held much bigger events before, and they were great fun.  We managed to get about 2000 people down onto several Circle Line trains for a huge party a few years ago, there was no real trouble (Sloane Square station was shut down, the circle line stopped and a street party started, but no fisticuffs). There was only one arrest (sorry dubversion) but thankfully he was let off (because he hadn't done anything).  This time we are trying to sort legal eagles, but probably not medics.

If you fancy coming along you're more than welcome, if you belong to an anarchist group who want to come and play, then bring them too.  We're not trying to tell you what to do, simply offer up another alternative as there isn't much choice out there at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> er, KE are you referring to me, i have no interest in this, been there, done it, but snidey remarks from G are no help
> 
> 
> seconded



Eh?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 18, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> Yeah, do you have medics or what BP??
> 
> If there's no medics then I'm not going.


genuine question Thora - do you enjoy these kind of events? Like do you enjoy clowning and dressing up and that?


----------



## Thora (Apr 18, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> genuine question Thora - do you enjoy these kind of events? Like do you enjoy clowning and dressing up and that?


I don't know that I've ever been to a clowning/dressing up type event tbh tax.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't help thinking that this is 'May Day for people who don't have a clue about what to do on May Day'. Well, I say thinking. I mean applying it to myself. I'm a middle class university student, and am therefore the great satan to the frothing political types  I'd start a thread, but i'm all out of buns to throw


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 18, 2007)

well, to be honest, i fucking love this idea.  i've given up on trying to create change with these things, so why not have a laugh.


----------



## Thora (Apr 18, 2007)

That's the spirit!


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 18, 2007)

it's the only spirit i've got.  cannae be arsed to play cat and mouse with the cops, or march in solidarity with people who think i'm scum.  might as well have a giggle.  worker's playday after all.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 18, 2007)

The world turned upside down, or at least wobbling after a few cans of lager


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 18, 2007)

Here some of the latest info, http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2007/04/368290.html I had tried to contact a few people but I am not really in "the scene" as it were to spread the word. I hope some hardy folks out there doing a better job than I!


----------



## Final (Apr 19, 2007)

If the weather stays like this then wearing a suit isn't going to be much fun.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 19, 2007)

finalstryke said:
			
		

> If the weather stays like this then wearing a suit isn't going to be much fun.


thats a very good point.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 19, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> That's the spirit!


if you think thats the spirit then you have answered my question.

Yes, you find this kind of thing enjoyable.

In and of itself.


----------



## Thora (Apr 19, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> if you think thats the spirit then you have answered my question.
> 
> Yes, you find this kind of thing enjoyable.
> 
> In and of itself.


----------



## Nixon (Apr 19, 2007)

why is everyone shredding this guy for postin his mayday event thing up?


----------



## Thora (Apr 19, 2007)

Cos anarchists love nothing more than a spot of infighting.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 19, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> Cos anarchists love nothing more than a spot of infighting.



no we don't.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> go n blow £200 on saville row...


I'd love to get a handmade Saville Row suit for just £200. Have the address of the tailor please? Thanks.


----------



## Thora (Apr 19, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> no we don't.


Liberal


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2007)

smokedout said:
			
		

> what gives you the right to claim you are relaunching mayday, have you liaised with any other groups, are you having open meetings, has consensus been reached within the anarchist movement for this relaunch, and if so why the snide remarks about the tuc march


An anarchist event needing permission from the "anarchist movement"? I like it! 

Should they send application forms off in triplicate to:
The Anarchist Movement
PO Box 666
London?


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 19, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> Liberal




*weeps*


----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> *weeps*



 And you can stop your heart from bleeding as well


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 19, 2007)

*removes heart*

*joins conservatives*


----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2007)

*washes blueys wishys*


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 19, 2007)

so we're all agreed then.

some anarchists will have a party dressed in suits, some anarchists will march with the TUV in an effort to normalise anarchism, and some will do there own thing.


----------



## aurora green (Apr 19, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so we're all agreed then.
> 
> some anarchists will have a party dressed in suits, some anarchists will march with the TUV in an effort to normalise anarchism, and some will do there own thing.



 

*feels torn

I mean I'd much rather have a knees-up on Mayday, but fear the dreads and baby buggy will ruin my city worker disguise...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so we're all agreed then.
> 
> some anarchists will have a party dressed in suits, some anarchists will march with the TUV in an effort to normalise anarchism, and some will do there own thing.



Ffs can't you people get it together?? I'm only one person and wont be able to be in two places at once to take pictures!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 19, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

>


----------



## free spirit (Apr 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ffs can't you people get it together?? I'm only one person and wont be able to be in two places at once to take pictures!


with a big enough mirror positioned just right you could... er maybe


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 20, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> thye are perhaps equally useless. However one aims to have a playful take on the ritualised cat and mouse game between 'protestor' and police officer and one aims to put anarchism or socialism across to potentially interested  parties.
> 
> Both events could have the same effect - to get people interested in anarchism or socialism and the cause and effects of inequality. Its just a matter of approach and its up to you, the discerning communist to decide which you prefer.
> 
> furthermore, marching with stalinists doesn't clash with dress-up day do you can do bothe



This Space Hijacking event looks to be the most interesting political event on Mayday, though a vibrant 'black bloc' maybe good for a chat too. If the contradictions/confusion can be built on a mass level some of those attendees may get a few £££ a couple of years down the line   for false arrest claims. 

In what way does either event got us closer to anarchism though? Certainly building for and practicing skills for the hijacking mobilisation increases our confidence and capacity to do more another time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> with a big enough mirror positioned just right you could... er maybe


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 20, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> though a vibrant 'black bloc' maybe good for a chat too. If the contradictions/confusion can be built on a mass level some of those attendees may get a few £££ a couple of years down the line   for false arrest claims.



wtf are you on about?  
space hijackers are bringing a vibrancy to the practice of non-violent political activism & community protest 



this IS contemporary anarchism


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 20, 2007)

Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> wtf are you on about?



Don't worry Luther... Just an observation about the amount of people getting money for being arrested on political actions - remember the MAM 42, The people on the buses/Us airbase action and so on... I remember an RTS meeting in the 90's which saw a lot of money being donated for action from such sources...


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 20, 2007)

Nixon said:
			
		

> why is everyone shredding this guy for postin his mayday event thing up?


Because we're all horrible nasty people who like to drown kittens and kick puppies.

That or something about actually having critical faculties, I forget which.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 20, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> Change the record love!  Surely even you must be bored of yourself by now?


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 20, 2007)

Me, bored of hearing myself talk?  Not bloodly likely


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 20, 2007)

chance would be a fine thing


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 20, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> That or something about actually having critical faculties, I forget which.



is this event one that requires a critical analysis?  it's supposed to be silly.


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 20, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> is this event one that requires a critical analysis?  it's supposed to be silly.


Presumably it's done with the intention of getting _something_ out of it at the end.  If it's just supposed to be silly with no other point to it, why do it on May Day?  Why dress it up in all this pseudo-radical rhetoric?


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 20, 2007)

oh i give up.  go and hand out your leaflets.


remember kids, there's only one true anarchism.


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 20, 2007)

*Quitters never win*




			
				bluestreak said:
			
		

> remember kids, there's only one true anarchism.


Thanks for that


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 20, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Thanks for that



More of what is wrong with party anarchism doesn't make things better - why not stay on Libcom and be amongst your 'party line ultra left mates' rather than irritate all and sundry here?


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 20, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> remember kids, there's only one true anarchism.




that'd be anarchism without adjectives


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> that'd be anarchism without adjectives


Yeah, Hakim Bey, good stuff.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 21, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

>


oh fuck off, its totally valid!

You have said words to that extent to me!!

and no, we are not 'shredding this guy' for posting his mayday idea, look at the number of posts in favour whoever said that.

Yes there's a big tendency for internet warriors (most of them not anarchists) to slag each other off here - the bigger tendency is for dipshits to bawl about it when it isn't even happening.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> An anarchist event needing permission from the "anarchist movement"? I like it!
> 
> Should they send application forms off in triplicate to:
> The Anarchist Movement
> ...


more or less yes.

there are 4 active and public anarchist orgs with an all econpassing rather than single issue basis, and its very easy to get in touch with the rest of the movement after that too.

I'm not saying i think anyone should be 'asking permission', but actually funnily enough your joke is pretty much true.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 21, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so we're all agreed then.
> 
> some anarchists will have a party dressed in suits, some anarchists will march with the TUV in an effort to normalise anarchism, and some will do there own thing.


*
NO

TUC ANARCHIST BLOCK 11 AM CLERKENWELL GREEN

SUITED A BOOTED WITH THE SPACE HIJACKERS - 4PM ONWARDS

DO BOTH

THERE IS NO DISPARITY AND NO CONFLICT BETWEEN THE TWO *


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

No, InBloom, I'm talking about Tarrida. You've heard of Tarrida? (not Dave 'Techno' Tarrida', in case you were confused). 

InBloom, what political system is it that drives your action/thought again? I ask, because your reactionary interjections on urban75 don't appear to have any relation to anarchism (edit: I might begin a new thread about this...)


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> *DO BOTH*



Both is my favourite choice between two similar things


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> InBloom, what political system is it that drives your action/thought again? I ask, because your reactionary interjections on urban75 don't have any relation to anarchism.


You're confusing reactionary with believing that all action should be carefully thought through and considered before charging in with both feet d-locked together.

Well, you're not, you're just shouting "WEACTIONAWY" at somebody who disagrees with you, but that's par for the course with your lot.  Tenner says I can get him to call me a sectarian next


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

InBloom - I'm not that that bothered about your predictable "rote/response" replies -  I was responding to your "reactionary interjection" that the American writer "Hakim fucking Bey" coined the term *"anarchism without adjectives"* ("anarquismo sin adjetivos"). You seem unwilling or unable to describe your political belief system, but it's obvious it's not based on anarchism. 




			
				Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> Yes there's a big tendency for internet warriors (most of them not anarchists) to slag each other off here - the bigger tendency is for dipshits to bawl about it when it isn't even happening.


LOL


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> Don't worry Luther... Just an observation about the amount of people getting money for being arrested on political actions - remember the MAM 42, The people on the buses/Us airbase action and so on... I remember an RTS meeting in the 90's which saw a lot of money being donated for action from such sources...



An important point to make. Nearly $2 million paid out following the arrest of non-violent protestors during Seattle WTO Protests in 1999. 
http://contemporary-anarchist.blogspot.com/2007/04/city-of-seattle-agrees-to-pay-wto.html


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> InBloom - I'm not that that bothered about your predictable "rote/response" replies -  I was responding to your "reactionary interjection" that the American writer "Hakim fucking Bey" coined the term "anarchism without adjectives" ("anarquismo sin adjetivos"). You seem unwilling or unable to describe your political belief system, but it's obvious it's not based on anarchism.


Did I say that?  I was actually referring to the tolerance for all kinds of shite in the name of "anarchism without adjectives".  In this article, the writer speaks approvingly of Bey's _Temporary Autonomous Zones_, despite the fact that he is not only a paedophile, but has admitted that TAZ was a justification for paedophillia.


> Pressing the anarcho-paedophile cause in another way, Wilson (Bey) reviewed the reprint of the late 19th century German-based anarchist John Henry Mackay's book Fenny Skaller and Other Poems, etc.. Bey's essay was entitled " Man-Boy Love Novel Still Relevant 100 Years On." (NAMBLA Bulletin April 1989). In "Obsessive Love," Bey again invokes Mackay (1864-1933), whose paedophilia was never known to other anarchist writers during his life: "I admit to a philosophical preference for Mackay's position..." [which means the] " giving up of all false chivalry and self-denying dandyism in favour of more 'pagan' and convivial modes of love." He closes the essay with his clearest anarcho-paedophile statement: "it has taken on a tantalising reality and filtered into my life in certain Temporary Autonomous Zones an impossible time and space and on this brief hint, all my theory is based." What he means by this is that he really has sex with children, rather than leaving the matter to fantasy, and that this is his purpose when he preaches anarchism.



Besides which, anarchy without adjectives is a load of substitutionist shite that treats _anarchists_ as the revolutionary subject.  Fisher-Price anarkyism for the terminally stupid.

In short...


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> *
> NO
> 
> TUC ANARCHIST BLOCK 11 AM CLERKENWELL GREEN
> ...



so what exactly are people arguing about?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> ..., but has admitted that TAZ was a justification for paedophillia.


How the chuffin' nobsticks did we get from talking about having a laugh on Mayday with the Space Hijackers and dressing up for fun to _paedophilia?_


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> How the chuffin' nobsticks did we get from talking about having a laugh on Mayday with the Space Hijackers and dressing up for fun to _paedophilia?_


Via Luther Blisset's bastardisation of a huge number of completely independent political traditions that happen to have "anarcho-" or "anarchist" in their name


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

editor - do you have the power to hive it into a new thread in 'philosophy'?
i'll be happier to respond to InBloom's 'issues' outside of this thread


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> editor - do you have the power to hive it into a new thread in 'philosophy'?


How about you admit that you were lying when you said that I claimed that Hakim Bey invented anarchism without adjectives first?


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

Anarchy without deodorant


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> In Bloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				In Bloom said:
			
		

> Via Luther Blisset's bastardisation of a huge number of completely independent political traditions that happen to have "anarcho-" or "anarchist" in their name


via a track of In Bloom's that went like this:  



			
				bluestreak said:
			
		

> remember kids, there's only one true anarchism.






			
				Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> that'd be anarchism without adjectives






			
				In Bloom said:
			
		

> Yeah, Hakim Bey, good stuff.






			
				Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> No, InBloom, I'm talking about Tarrida. You've heard of Tarrida? (not Dave 'Techno' Tarrida', in case you were confused).






			
				Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> InBloom - I'm not that that bothered about your predictable "rote/response" replies -  I was responding to your "reactionary interjection" that the American writer "Hakim fucking Bey" coined the term *"anarchism without adjectives"* ("anarquismo sin adjetivos").






			
				In Bloom said:
			
		

> bla bla Hakim Bey, bla bla justification for paedophillia. bla bla anarchy without adjectives is a load of substitutionist shite that treats anarchists as the revolutionary subject bla bla Fisher-Price anarkyism for the terminally stupid.


see here for continuation of the above: hakim fucking bey thread
see here for a definition of "anarchism without adjectives" (it has nothing to do with either bey or crimethinc)


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

> Anarchism without adjectives (from the Spanish "anarquismo sin adjetivos"), in the words of historian George Richard Esenwein, "referred to an unhyphenated form of anarchism, that is, a doctrine without any qualifying labels such as communist, collectivist, mutualist, or individualist. For others, ... [it] was simply understood as an attitude that tolerated the coexistence of different anarchist schools."


I.e., it tolerates the sort of shite I was talking about.  And that is a problem, whether you like it or not.  You either have to accept that some people who call themselves anarchists are wrong about nearly everything and do a lot of stupid shit, or you can accept all of it, Hakim Bey included.

Just read that Godawful "Anarchy..." mag the yanks put out if you don't believe me.


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

> No, InBloom, I'm talking about Tarrida. You've heard of Tarrida? (not Dave 'Techno' Tarrida', in case you were confused).


You edited that bit in about three quarters of an hour after I'd already responded to that post, by the way.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

No. In Bloom - the bits in brackets that says 





> (edit: I might begin a new thread about this...)


 and (not Dave 'Techno' Tarrida) was what was edited afterwards. 

The original always referred to Tarrida. You chose to ignore that part, and go for (ie quote) the second para, and then continue on the track you wanted to, which was to sully this thread with mention of yet more troll-like disparaging nonsense. You surpassed yourself - you already made it clear that you don't support the hijackers' event, and have done everything you can to flame the thread, but mentioning bey in this thread was bang out of order.


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 21, 2007)

Luther Blissett said:
			
		

> No. In Bloom - the bits in brackets that says  and (not Dave 'Techno' Tarrida) was what was edited afterwards.
> 
> The original always referred to Tarrida. You chose to ignore that part, and go for (ie quote) the second para, and then continue on the track you wanted to, which was to sully this thread with mention of yet more troll-like disparaging nonsense. You surpassed yourself - you already made it clear that you don't support the hijackers' event, and have done everything you can to flame the thread, but mentioning bey in this thread was bang out of order.


There's at least two or three different lies in that post.

If you look, I raised a few things I didn't like about the call out, and then left it, I only came back in because I hate people mewling about actions being criticised and I really, really, hate anarchism without adjectives


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 21, 2007)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> After a workshop we held at Reclaim The Future, we realised that there was a fair demand for a different type of mayday than an anarchist block on a march.  We're not trying to tread on toes, but hell there's always room for more trouble on Mayday. So if you fancy something a bit more varied, come and play...
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 21, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so what exactly are people arguing about?


nothing lol


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> How the chuffin' nobsticks did we get from talking about having a laugh on Mayday with the Space Hijackers and dressing up for fun to _paedophilia?_


Cos someone brought up hippy con man kiddy fiddler Hakim Bey.

My feelings - if you want to have a fun protest with dancing and clowns and stuff, its pretty self explanatory. You don't need to invoke the lunatic ramblings of a Sufi-Mystic paedophile called Peter Lamborn Wilson.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 21, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Just read that Godawful "Anarchy..." mag the yanks put out if you don't believe me.



'The Iraq war... Or should we say, the irqi peoples war against the Amerikkkan imperialists!' 

that was a great mag.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> nothing lol



bloody anarchists


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> My feelings - if you want to have a fun protest with dancing and clowns and stuff, its pretty self explanatory. You don't need to invoke the lunatic ramblings of a Sufi-Mystic paedophile called Peter Lamborn Wilson.


Where did the Space Hijackers do that?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Where did the Space Hijackers do that?



They didn't.

The Hakin Bey/bumming little boys irrelevance was InBloom being InBloom.


----------



## Thora (Apr 22, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> oh fuck off, its totally valid!
> 
> You have said words to that extent to me!!


 x 100


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 22, 2007)

Taxamo wots happened to you mate, you grown a beard or summink ???  

Fight the power with fun mate, when you lose your sense of humour in the face of adversity, you lose a large chunk of your soul. innit.   Get booted etc


----------



## nosos (Apr 22, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so we're all agreed then.
> 
> some anarchists will have a party dressed in suits, some anarchists will march with the TUV in an effort to normalise anarchism, and some will do there own thing.


Authoritarian! Quit telling everyone what to do!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Where did the Space Hijackers do that?


they didn't. Wasn't aimed at them so much as anyobody who uses 'Temporary Autonomous Zones' as a core text to activity


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Apr 22, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Taxamo wots happened to you mate, you grown a beard or summink ???
> 
> Fight the power with fun mate, when you lose your sense of humour in the face of adversity, you lose a large chunk of your soul. innit.   Get booted etc


what?

mate (how are you by the way ) i haven't argued against this event at all, nobody actually has! Thats the funniest bit 

In bloom has basically said 'hi, i'm In Bloom - i'm sure you know my opinions on this. Bye' and the reaction is akin to somebody chinning the queen and crapping in her mouth 

I'm afraid i won't be able to be wearing a whistle, so i can't make it to the SH event. But i wish them all the best.

And i've had a little beard since 2004


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2007)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> they didn't. Wasn't aimed at them so much as anyobody who uses 'Temporary Autonomous Zones' as a core text to activity



Is there anyone at all that actually does, though?


----------



## Luther Blissett (Apr 23, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> They didn't.
> 
> The Hakin Bey/bumming little boys irrelevance was InBloom being InBloom.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=5908105&postcount=14
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=5908490&postcount=16




			
				ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Is there anyone at all that actually does, though?


I've never met an self-proclaimed anarchist that did. I did meet a heavy drug-using conspiraloon/RAW/Crowley "fan" at a large private party a few years back (late nineties) who was trying to initiate an adult-version of wifeswap - when I asked him what he was, he said he was a 'magician'.  He looked haggard - he was in his early thirties. He asked me if I wanted any coke, to which I said no, because of the paramilitaries, and because it was cut with cement and petrol even before it left the forest. I asked him how he could square shoving coke up his nose with paramilitary murder of peasants in Columbia and he looked at me like a frightened mare, then wandered off to find another victim to gabber at.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 23, 2007)

to be honest i don't think anyone subscribes to the TAZ stuff these days...  i certainly haven't heard them.  even on protest sites and stuff.


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 23, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> to be honest i don't think anyone subscribes to the TAZ stuff these days...  i certainly haven't heard them.  even on protest sites and stuff.



TAZ should be read as part of the moment of the carnival - it is *'carnivalesque'*. As such TAZ describes those moments when conservative norms of everyday life are suspended and radical moments take place. Using TAZ as a concept does not imply _ANY_ support for Bey, rather I view it as a description of constantly occuring political and anti political events...

Bakhtin, Mikhail M.  (1973). Rabelais and His World. Translated by Hé lè ne Iswolsky. 1st ed. Cambridge: MIT Press.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 25, 2007)

SO ERM... MAYDAY WITH THE HIJACKERS???

We were interviewed for BBC Breakfast news this morning (media whores that we are) and it is going to be broadcast on Mayday morning.  Hopefully rounding up a few more people, and letting the people working in the city know about what we are up to.

We're in talks with a radio station to organise a broadcast so we can have a distributed sound system rather than just big amps, and a few bands.  however if anyone know's of any bands who would be up for a guerilla gig in corporate land then drop me  a PM.  Likewise if you know of any bicycle sound systems who will be up for the challenge.

Cheers,

Bristly


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 26, 2007)

> We were interviewed for BBC Breakfast news this morning (media whores that we are) and it is going to be broadcast on Mayday morning. Hopefully rounding up a few more people, and letting the people working in the city know about what we are up to.



Great idea I had a similar thought too but bugger it's a pity that I thought of it a bit late.

Anyway had you thought about getting interviewed in the local free rags that get thrown about all over the place?


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 27, 2007)

Not the local ones unfortunately.

but Time Out (which also comes out on the tue) and hopefully City AM and on of the London papers will be doing something.

fingers crossed.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 28, 2007)

> Not the local ones unfortunately.
> 
> but Time Out (which also comes out on the tue) and hopefully City AM and on of the London papers will be doing something.
> 
> fingers crossed.



Los that what I mean local! I spent more time awake in central london than I do at home!


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 29, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Is there anyone at all that actually does, though?


There's a surprising ammount of it about, especially in America.


----------



## nosos (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you ever been to the crimethinc forums? I spent a while trolling there and it was fucking shocking. I thought these were people only existed as neurotic fantasies in libcom’s collective unconscious. Yet there are actually so many of these hippy wankers in the states!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 1, 2007)

Oh christ now I know why you need suits!


----------



## STFC (May 1, 2007)

So you're all coming up to the City pretending to be like us? Nice one!

Just a tip - after 5pm, most people are on their way home or to the pub. You're going to be pretty conspicuous doing anything different, and if you get in people's way while they're trying make their way home to their families then you might get a bit of a surprise.

Remember the shock Greenpeace got a couple of years back when they stormed into the International Petroleum Exchange, not realising that most of the fellas who work there are cockney/Essex barrow boys as opposed to posh twats? That little episode cracked me right up.


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2007)

I remeber the fight for the liffe building during june18.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 1, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> That little episode cracked me right up.



You can be 'cracked right up' in many ways you know...


----------



## DrRingDing (May 1, 2007)

STFC you're a bitter little man.

....and I've had better protests in my pants than that today.


----------



## In Bloom (May 2, 2007)

So how did it go then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2007)

Was wondering the same..?


----------



## STFC (May 2, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> STFC you're a bitter little man.
> 
> ....and I've had better protests in my pants than that today.



Not bitter nor little, in fact.

So, what actually happened then?


----------



## winjer (May 2, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> So how did it go then?


Alright, nothing spectacular, the area was swarming with cops (~200 overall) as you'd expect. Lots of stop'n'searches of known faces (mostly Hijackers) before 5pm, probably about 75 people at the start, a sound system was on for a few minutes before the people with it were approached by senior cop and Canary Wharf head of security, who said as long as it was switched off they wouldn't move people on, bit of singing, dancing. Numbers upto about 180 by half-five, people dancing round a "human maypole", more cops getting out of vans and encircling the plaza, warnings that the whole thing is causing a breach of the peace lead (I think) to a decision to move on around ten-to-six, people moved off behind a guy playing saxophone to a 'beach' on the Thames where the soundsystem was turned on again and the cops eventually backed off. One arrest and two fixed penalty notices issued for _public disorder_ offences.

Pretty much all exactly as I expected, except I thought more people would bring radios and instruments.


----------



## Hardcastle (May 2, 2007)

Not found by me.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (May 4, 2007)

As always terribly late, however there is a report up on the Hijacker site now:

http://www.spacehijackers.org/html/projects/mayday07/report.html


----------

